# Bike rack for GTO



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Any suggustions or pics? I have one but it won't work. The rear winshield is to slanted to keep the rack from sliding.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

You could try a roof rack, or install a hitch and get a hitch rack. Maybe this will help you think of a solution...

Bike Racks/Bicycle Carriers, Roof Racks and Bike Stands from Bike Rack Shops


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I have a hitch mount, which I only use a couple times a year. I wanted to keep the roof clean.

If frequent use and fitting in your garage is important, get a rack with arms that fold down.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

fattirewilly said:


> I have a hitch mount, which I only use a couple times a year. I wanted to keep the roof clean.
> 
> If frequent use and fitting in your garage is important, get a rack with arms that fold down.


I was thinking of the hitch style one, but was looking for something simple that kinda just straps to the rear. Might be my only option though.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have this Thule T2 and Curt Hitch.



















Does GM have a factory hitch that will work with the Monaro rear bumper insert with that hitch cover?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Monaro factory hitch image by 04goat350 on Photobucket


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this Saris Bike rack Saris Bike Racks - 2009 Saris Bones 3 Trunk Bike Rack - 801 
I has worked on everything from my SVT Focus, Taurus, Jeep Grand Cherokee and hopefully the GTO, but I haven't tried it yet. Its pretty versital and easy to use


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

These will scratch if ur not careful.

Most of the scratches are from the dust being wedged between the paint and contact pads.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

you can get a bumper insert with cut out for a hitch from jhp


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO_Z71 said:


> I have this Saris Bike rack Saris Bike Racks - 2009 Saris Bones 3 Trunk Bike Rack - 801
> I has worked on everything from my SVT Focus, Taurus, Jeep Grand Cherokee and hopefully the GTO, but I haven't tried it yet. Its pretty versital and easy to use


The problem with the GTO is the rear window is angled so much nothink keep the rack from sliding up. Didn't really want to go the hitch mount for the simple fact that my next car may not have a hitch and then I would have to spend money again. May not have a choice though.

I also had an SVT Focus. Had a JR supercharger kit with the big boost kit, cams, injectors, and tuned, ect. Put down 297 to the wheels, but of course clutch couldn't handle it. I traded it in on my GTO last year cause I couldn't get myself to spend $3000+ for a clutch. They actually gave me 8k for the Focus with 68k miles(04 5 door).


----------

